# Beta Alanine pwo



## ketsugo (May 10, 2018)

The International Journal of Sports Medicine will tell you supplementing with beta alanine before each workout will increase your muscular endurance to the point of benefiting your muscle making progress.

The research showed men who consumed just 4.8 grams of beta alanine per day noticed a 22% increase in muscular endurance. Blood samples also showed elevated testosterone levels.

Many products contain this simple compound . Yeah yeah I do dabble AAS and hgh but certain nutrients I think you need even more so especially as I get older . I’m 52 but in my mind still 22 ( shhhh)


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

I have never got much from beta alanine. If it works for you then great.


----------



## SURGE (May 16, 2018)

I use 5g beta alanine pre workout now. Can't say if I notice changes in muscular endurance from it as it's combined with a few things. Well one thing for certain is the tingles which I don't mind.


----------



## AGGRO (May 19, 2018)

I use quite a lot of beta alanine with creatine. Creatine does quite a lot for me but not sure on the beta alanine. As with most things the studies are very mixed but there are some that show it works.


----------



## ASHOP (May 30, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I use quite a lot of beta alanine with creatine. Creatine does quite a lot for me but not sure on the beta alanine. As with most things the studies are very mixed but there are some that show it works.



I used a Beta Alanine /Creatine mix in the past and over time just went back to Creatine solo. The effects I got were minimal and not worth the money.


----------



## Boss_Hoss (May 14, 2019)

I usually have better results with Taurine. About 4 g pre workout and my strength is higher and seems to be much more stable. I believe beta-alanine competes for uptake with Taurine too. nd Taurine is a very powerfull amino. I will use beta-alanine for hamstring focused leg days where i am doing high rep (medium weight) squats or high rep leg curls.
Over all you will most likely get more bang for your buck using Citrulline-Malate. This stuff will give you endless reps. And converts to arginine for your vascularity !


----------



## ASHOP (May 19, 2019)

Boss_Hoss said:


> I usually have better results with Taurine. About 4 g pre workout and my strength is higher and seems to be much more stable. I believe beta-alanine competes for uptake with Taurine too. nd Taurine is a very powerfull amino. I will use beta-alanine for hamstring focused leg days where i am doing high rep (medium weight) squats or high rep leg curls.
> Over all you will most likely get more bang for your buck using Citrulline-Malate. This stuff will give you endless reps. And converts to arginine for your vascularity !



I'm going to give citrulline malate a fair run here in the very near future.


----------



## AGGRO (May 21, 2019)

Citrulline malate is one of the best pre supps. 10g pre workout should give a noticeable effect.


----------



## Sandpig (May 22, 2019)

Can't handle BA. I get that flushed/ tingling feeling in the face bad.
Give me Citrulline any day


----------



## GearPro (May 22, 2019)

Sandpig said:


> Can't handle BA. I get that flushed/ tingling feeling in the face bad.
> Give me Citrulline any day



I love that feeling! Are you sure it was BA? A lot of supps use a tiny amount of BA and put in a bunch of Niacin to give it that tingle.


----------



## Sandpig (May 23, 2019)

GearPro said:


> I love that feeling! Are you sure it was BA? A lot of supps use a tiny amount of BA and put in a bunch of Niacin to give it that tingle.


Well now that you mention that I don't know. I always assumed it with the beta alanine


----------



## striffe (May 24, 2019)

Sandpig said:


> Well now that you mention that I don't know. I always assumed it with the beta alanine



It probably was but good point on the niacin. A lot of pre workout supps put niacin in. I get bad tingles from BA but I enjoy the feeling. Not sure about the performance benefits I just hope for the best!


----------



## Viking (Sep 30, 2019)

I wouldn't go out and buy beta alanine separately. Big fan of l-citrulline as well. Betaine can be very good for muscle endurance. Creatine is up there as well.


----------



## Victory (Oct 2, 2019)

Viking said:


> I wouldn't go out and buy beta alanine separately. Big fan of l-citrulline as well. Betaine can be very good for muscle endurance. Creatine is up there as well.



I also get a lot out of citrulline. I notice a big diffence in pumps and vascularity when using it. Not used betaine much but will look into it.


----------

